Ask HN: Is there a paddle/fastspring like service for marketplaces? - p17b
======
robhotep
FastSpring actually powers a few marketplaces, like the Adobe Exchange and
Enfocus. Their sales line is 1-833-889-6777.
[https://fastspring.com/](https://fastspring.com/)

~~~
p17b
thankyou.

